# How do we dismantle Black Fragility?



## Hollywood Hitler (Jul 19, 2020)

I have a family member that's half black. She has just graduated college with a BS in sociology where she learned how Whiteness (i.e. being a decent human being) is a problem. So far all she's done with this degree is post BLM and anti-White shit all day on social media, especially shit on "White Fragility".
Me, being the unapologetic asshole that I am, responded to one of her White Fragility posts by simply saying "nigger." Boy, can I tell you she went absolutely ape-shit. 

If White fragility is such a problem, how should we, a society that values equality, address the problem of black fragility? Simply looking at what's going on in major cities here in the US, we can see that black fragility, black aggression, and toxic blackness is a serious issue that is being ignored.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 20, 2020)

DAB ON EM:
Destroy
All
Blacks

Oppress
Nonwhites

Exterminate
Minorities


----------



## Banditotron (Jul 20, 2020)

its less black fragility: more retard fragility


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jul 20, 2020)

>Going to college
First mistake
>Having social media
Second mistake

Seriously though, she might already be fucked.  Do a test... If you show her examples of blacks that have done good and she calls any/all of them "Uncle Toms", then she is looooooooooong gone.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 20, 2020)

She's half black, then explain to her that she's disrespecting her white parent with her bullshit. If there's one thing black people hate, it's "disrespect" If she doesn't give a shit, she's a lost cause.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jul 20, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> She's half black, then explain to her that she's disrespecting her white parent with her bullshit. If there's one thing black people hate, it's "disrespect" If she doesn't give a shit, she's a lost cause.


I've explained to her how in the new social justice utopia that is emerging will count her as a White person that benefits from White Privilege. Because let's face it, in today's cultural climate that purges people who aren't morally or racially "pure", her head is going to be on the chopping block.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 20, 2020)

Mock them until they cry, and then mock them for crying


----------



## Tism the Return (Jul 20, 2020)

Send them all to the cotton fields?


----------



## Superman93's Bitch (Jul 20, 2020)

Say "nigger" every time someone says the word "racist". That way we can suck the meaning out of that word too, and then everyone will be happy.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jul 20, 2020)

PESTPOOM said:


> Say "nigger" every time someone says the word "racist". That way we can suck the meaning out of that word too, and then everyone will be happy.


That's basically what I'm doing right now but it's not really trending the way I was hoping it would.


----------



## Superman93's Bitch (Jul 20, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> That's basically what I'm doing right now but it's not really trending the way I was hoping it would.


don't underestimate the value of entertainment


----------



## tehpope (Jul 20, 2020)

I don't think there's anything you can do to help her OP. Sorry.

You can try and explain how privilege isn't based on skin color, but on money and status in society.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jul 20, 2020)

tehpope said:


> I don't think there's anything you can do to help her OP. Sorry.
> 
> You can try and explain how privilege isn't based on skin color, but on money and status in society.


Too bad that doesn't work on college grads, they're just too stupid.


----------



## tehpope (Jul 20, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> Too bad that doesn't work on college grads, they're just too stupid.


 Ironic isn't it.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 20, 2020)

Remember that quote by MLK?

Something about judging by character and not skin color?

Sounds like a good idea...


----------



## JosephStalin (Jul 20, 2020)

Just ignore it.  Her problem, not yours.  Same with Muslims - they are so insecure in their faith that they go apeshit when someone tears up a Koran.  Fragility seems to be hard-wired in some people.  They remain fragile while the world passes them by and relegates them to the margins.  NFG here.


----------



## Positron (Jul 20, 2020)

With a noose.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 20, 2020)

Say nigger and the whole black population has a meltdown. Fragile pussies


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 20, 2020)

> If White fragility is such a problem, how should we, a society that values equality, address the problem of black fragility?



*If*


----------



## Jetpack Himmler (Jul 20, 2020)

I like what lolcow Carl Benjamin says about white fragility: it's white supremacy with a guilty conscience. White fragility's most vocal proponents tend to be paternalizing to blacks and other minorities.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 20, 2020)

Why are you being a dick to your daughter, OP?


----------



## Koby_Fish (Jul 20, 2020)

who told OP's family member that going into Sociology was a good idea?  It's been co-opted by the progressive postmodernist Left; the only thing people who get those degrees can do is starbuck's barista or 6 figure college professor aside from pure race grifting.  People should be cautioned about the Humanities in general, for these are all contaminated, even anthropology, history, philosophy, and archaeology.  That whole postmodernist critical race theory nightmare is why she got hoodwinked into hating white people while excusing what would be racial hatred from blacks if this philosophy had any internal consistency, which it doesn't.  It's pure emotion based with sophistry and not a shred of logic holding it together like chewing gum and baling wire.


----------



## Draza (Jul 20, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> Say nigger and the whole black population has a meltdown. Fragile pussies


The same population that call each other "niggas" literally 24/7 since the 60s. It's such hypocrisy.


----------



## Ineedahero (Jul 20, 2020)

JosephStalin said:


> Just ignore it.  Her problem, not yours.  Same with Muslims - they are so insecure in their faith that they go apeshit when someone tears up a Koran.  Fragility seems to be hard-wired in some people.  They remain fragile while the world passes them by and relegates them to the margins.  NFG here.


What? Well in this universe we spell it Berenstain, and fragility gets you nothing but respect and deference. We just spent the last month watching every corporation on the planet bend over backwards to profess their love of blacks. Before that Muslim kids who made bombs got white house invites. The only people I see being pushed to the margins are white, and it seems to be because they no longer care.


----------



## Pitere pit (Jul 20, 2020)

Send em back to Africa and leave the white men alone.
Shitposting aside, maybe the biggest problem with african Americans is their lack of true culture. Rap, crime and sassy takes on twitter does not a culture make.

During the history of America there was a focus on melting down all cultures to unify them into the American Way of Life. This worked well with whites immigrants and some spics. However, niggas are another breed. They were sold by multiple black slavers without a connected culture to a different country. Then they got free and got rights with the idea to forget their origins. They didn't do well so in the 60s Johnson shat his bed and created the law on poverty that destroyed the black family. Bear in mind that most of these blacks aren't ancestors of the same tribe but multiple ones unlike Guidos, Spics or Paddies that can trace back their traditions to a single place.

This created a permanent disenfranchisement connected to their crabs in a bucket mentality. Why I should care about providing my family when my great-great-great grandfather sold us into slavery and the government always gibs me dat? And if whitey complains then they are racist because my baby mama told me so. 
Just like men with big cars, blacks are compensating their lack of shared tradition with blaming white people.

At this point their best outcome, without sending back to Africa, is to repeal the Johnson's law and bringing back segregation that they will love so much because white people are so dangerous to them despite the fact that most killers of blacks are niggers themselves. At least they had their own businesses


----------



## Bum Driller (Jul 21, 2020)

Koby_Fish said:


> who told OP's family member that going into Sociology was a good idea?  It's been co-opted by the progressive postmodernist Left; the only thing people who get those degrees can do is starbuck's barista or 6 figure college professor aside from pure race grifting.  People should be cautioned about the Humanities in general, for these are all contaminated, even anthropology, history, philosophy, and archaeology.  That whole postmodernist critical race theory nightmare is why she got hoodwinked into hating white people while excusing what would be racial hatred from blacks if this philosophy had any internal consistency, which it doesn't.  It's pure emotion based with sophistry and not a shred of logic holding it together like chewing gum and baling wire.



While I don't disagree with you on the fact that most of the humanist sciences have indeed been infested with post-modern post-marxist bullshit, I do question your logic on the statement that people should avoid engaging in them. Precisely because they are the most heavily politicized areas of academia, other people than leftists should swarm them, for otherwise we will never have the change as a society to turn this current tide. These sciences are not going anywhere, and neither should they, but unless people in the center and the right and heaven forbid, perhaps even some sincere people who are interested in them for the sake of science start to engage in them it's just infantile to scream that left has co-opted them as propaganda tools. If you are retreating from the battlefield, your opponent would be foolish to not push their advance.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jul 21, 2020)

Anthropology is an interesting humanities course, it's Indiana Jones kind of work. 


Spoiler: Power Level



I majored in Anthropology at SUNY Purchase for 2 years and all tbe professors talked about was hip-hop, faggot culture and "culture-mashing". I eventually just stopped going to class and got kicked out of school


The humanities has become a bastardization of what it once was.


----------



## Sopressata (Jul 21, 2020)

OP this girl hasn’t been a fully functioning adult at this point in the real world. Half black/ half whites seem to be the most deeply hateful “activists” out there (ie kapernick) . Overcompensation maybe? She sounds like she doesn’t like to be challenged mentally. There is no way anyone will get through to her by pointing out that her beliefs are flawed and from a very evil ideology that will become a self fulfilling prophecy. She may grow out of it. You can occasionally ask her questions (in a non dickish way) that will make her justify and validate her beliefs. That may start her thinking more. If not just steer clear of her until you get an invite to her wedding to a white man.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jul 21, 2020)

Honestly?

We can't...not white people at least.

Most of the issues facing black America come from within their own culture.  The community leaders need to step forward and start taking steps to address the drugs, gangs and violence that plagues inner-city black culture.  

As outsiders we cannot force change, I mean we've tried for the last 80 years and got no where.  

The change needs to come from with-in.  But with so many  internal and external forces who benefit from keeping most black communities crushed under heel I have little hope for any change in the near future.

Which is rather terrible considering the life prospects of someone born into an inner city black community...


----------



## soy_king (Jul 22, 2020)

Not surprising that none of the (confirmed at least) Black Kiwis have responded. I always thought Denzels advice was the best: to get rid of the fragility narrative, Black people themselves need to stop focusing on race as the be all end all and demand that other people fix shit for them.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Sep 4, 2020)

Point out that claiming whiteness (or blackness, for that matter) is a set of behaviors is ethnocentric. Whites in other countries don't behave like white Americans. Race is not the same thing as culture, this is why black immigrants often get pissy if you compare them to African Americans.

Maybe show her some documentaries about other places so she can see the contrast.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Sep 4, 2020)

Disregard females, acquire aesthetics.
Assert your dominance with the body of a Greek God and go for melanin slam pieces
Start sharing vids of self hating ghetto gaggers begging for your seed with her
Ask her how fragile your whiteness is then


----------



## So-and-so (Sep 5, 2020)

I'll reveal a bit, insofar as it's relevant. I'm a black that grew up in an upper middle class household with both parents. Both came from rather low income inner city backgrounds, but my Dad was an extremely hard worker, and ended up moving to a more suburban area for his job. He worked himself to the bone, 60 hour weeks and all that, and I have memories of him falling asleep while playing legos with me as a kid. My mom made education a priority and would force me to read outside of school.

That's all it takes. Stable family, both parents present, education needs to be made a priority in the home, and sure enough, with decent genetics, the person in question tends to have enough sense of pride, self worth, and accomplishment that they don't find their ego utterly destroyed at the utterance of a simple word. 

The real tragedy, though I think, is that I probably did so well because I wasn't raised around inner city blacks. Most blacks that do well tend to flee the inner city for obvious reasons. They tend not to try to give back to their communities because they know how dangerous it is to raise a child in such a place. So the smart and successful ones run, and all that's left is thugs, junkies, and idiots. 

The crabs in a bucket mentality is a real hindrance too. I'm less inclined to advocate for reform of African American culture because I know that I don't have enough "street cred". It's absolutely true that proper reform of the black community can only come from within, but I think many of us are at a loss. I mean, fucking Thomas Sowell couldn't do it.


----------



## L50LasPak (Sep 5, 2020)

I understand this problem, at least from the perspective of being a pasty white dude. The black people I've interacted with seem like everyday people. In some cases they seem even more into the stuff I like than other white people. Movies, games, tv shows, music (I'm not big into rap but nobody can deny the talent of Jimmy Hendrix, to say nothing about how much I enjoy jazz), etc. There's also other stuff they participate in that I don't but I still recognize the skill involved (food culture for instance). It seems to me there's nothing fundamentally different about a black person compared to someone like me.  Until race comes up, then something about them changes. There's a weird shift in the air when it happens, even if they won't say anything to your face.

Honestly the most chill black people I've ever spoken with were not American-born. They had their flaws, everyone does, but there was not as much emphasis on race relations to them. Its also possible because of our different background we just thought of racial issues differently so the topic never came up.

The shit that happened to Africa was fucked up, but black people should learn that empires do that shit to each other all the time. The issue is always framed as "Black vs White" or "White People Invented Slavery" which even if you have a cursory understanding of history you know isn't true. I've met a few sophisticated black people who have an understanding of history, but its usually focused on slavery. I don't have a coherent conclusion to this yarn, but maybe the solution lies in getting them to focus on the bigger picture. They're free, but they keep acting like slaves. Freedom is what you do with what's been done to you.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Sep 5, 2020)

Bum Driller said:


> While I don't disagree with you on the fact that most of the humanist sciences have indeed been infested with post-modern post-marxist bullshit, I do question your logic on the statement that people should avoid engaging in them. Precisely because they are the most heavily politicized areas of academia, other people than leftists should swarm them, for otherwise we will never have the change as a society to turn this current tide. These sciences are not going anywhere, and neither should they, but unless people in the center and the right and heaven forbid, perhaps even some sincere people who are interested in them for the sake of science start to engage in them it's just infantile to scream that left has co-opted them as propaganda tools. If you are retreating from the battlefield, your opponent would be foolish to not push their advance.


well to a point I agree there, but most people come into it unawares and get flatout brainwashed, maoist struggle session style.   If people are forewarned and forearmed against the lunacy, it'll take government to actually change what goes on in the institutions (particularly the publicly funded ones).  But the main point being, it's not a lucrative or sensible education path for a lot of people; mostly such degrees are a waste of money (particularly the purpose-built Grievance studies) and a more sensible career path should be chosen unless the person is willing to endure all the way through to actually make a change somewhere down the line.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 5, 2020)

Majority of the time, I always find it that the black people that care so much about and talk so much about race are usually very one dimensional with how they see the world. It just so happens that the white people and others that fund it are usually doing based off of peer pressure and (sometimes) low self-esteem. 

Today’s new age individuals like to talk about diversity being a strength, but they never talk about different types of hair color, eye color or things that don’t always have to do with skin. Facial and bone structures are still a thing to be interested in.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Sep 5, 2020)

I just like to ask them: "If White people are the only ones that can be racist, why not move someplace where there's little to no White people? Africa, for example, it must be an Anti-Racist continent of the world. Move there"


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Sep 5, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> She's half black, then explain to her that she's disrespecting her white parent with her bullshit. If there's one thing black people hate, it's "disrespect" If she doesn't give a shit, she's a lost cause.


Niggers hve no real concept of resppect. They view fear, and ONLY fear as respect. They deserve none, and should be given none.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Sep 5, 2020)

The only thing I would suggest is make them read books about being a good and respectful person that shouldn't bring up race every chance they get, because that race baiting bs is annoying as hell, and only causes more unnecessary conflict.

I quietly wish that the black community becomes less nasty and hostile towards other black individuals that don't 100% agree with them and their constant victim mentality.


----------



## VIPPER? (Sep 13, 2020)

get rid of indefinite term nonspecific welfare programs

I always gotta tell Americans who freak out about THE NIGGERS that it's not like that in other countries. Other countries' blacks aren't like that on the whole, and the exceptions are usually notable in that they're very "americanized" situations (e.g. anything that ever happens in Toronto)

But there's always a group who ARE like that, and it's usually the one that's on the kind of welfare that doesn't require a specific reason other than "I gots no dosh". In Canada it's natives who are super fragile and have remarkably similar behaviour and movements to American blacks and generally have to be handled with kid gloves lest they respond to new construction with machine guns. In the UK and western Europe, it's arabs and persians that come by to claim refugee status and live in subsidized housing, and then wonder why it's not taken well when they defend literal terrorists in editorials.

I'm not sure what it is, or whether it's that gibs create these people or these people just tend to require gibs, but the correlation is strong. I think it's that as a whole the group gets spoiled and grows a sense that whitey is responsible for solving their problems, reinforced by clinging to some historical slight to justify it (muh slavery, muh residential schools, muh crusades)

It even infects the educated and functional who aren't reliant on welfare since rather than taking pride in their actual achievements it's pride in achieving in spite of whitey. You only start to lose this kind of thing in families that have had a couple generations of success: families where the kids aren't brought up by downer loser parents that blame everything on their race instead of on their being downer losers.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Sep 14, 2020)

VIPPER? said:


> get rid of indefinite term nonspecific welfare programs
> 
> I always gotta tell Americans who freak out about THE NIGGERS that it's not like that in other countries. Other countries' blacks aren't like that on the whole, and the exceptions are usually notable in that they're very "americanized" situations (e.g. anything that ever happens in Toronto)
> 
> ...


yeah, it's not like we don't have specific evidence that even before the modern welfare state, we had solid proof it's HARMFUL to give people money to not do anything.


----------



## ProtonMailMan (Apr 3, 2021)

SojuDrnkr said:


> I have a family member that's half black. She has just graduated college with a BS in sociology where she learned how Whiteness (i.e. being a decent human being) is a problem. So far all she's done with this degree is post BLM and anti-White shit all day on social media, especially shit on "White Fragility".
> Me, being the unapologetic asshole that I am, responded to one of her White Fragility posts by simply saying "nigger." Boy, can I tell you she went absolutely ape-shit.
> 
> If White fragility is such a problem, how should we, a society that values equality, address the problem of black fragility? Simply looking at what's going on in major cities here in the US, we can see that black fragility, black aggression, and toxic blackness is a serious issue that is being ignored.


There is no solution to the...."black problem" the U.S. has.    Abysmal IQ is a thing, and hell blacks themselves (their white wokenazi handlers) are constantly telling us that any and every virtuous quality a person might conceivably have is actually "white supremacy."  

What we have is a 13% block whose male 1/2 commits  FIFTY TWO PER CENT OF ALL MURDERS  IN THE UNITED STATES  and probably 100 per cent of the looting,  yet is  a sacred untouchable "bury George Floyd in a gold coffin" cow.    Lacking  the intellectual ability to mature beyond "pissed of 14 year old boy" stage, perpetually whipped up into and maintained in a   "kill whitey he's got it coming " frenzy by the woke nazis and woke sociopaths  who think the alligator will never try to eat  them, nothing will ever satisfy them, any "reparations " they might he paid will be blown on drugs and god knows within a fortnight and the cycle repeats.

I know this will resonate with others:  I never viewed blacks as inherently "inferior" until rather recently.   Who convinced me that black actually ARE inferior and literally  cannot survive on their own without constant hand-holding by the very same "whitey" of whom they cannot seem to be able to walk three steps without having to pause to murder one or two?     Let's see what did they call themselves again was it Burn Loot Murder or?????????-



Banditotron said:


> its less black fragility: more retard fragility


I think we are going to need a Venn diagram for this one......


----------



## Oglooger (Apr 3, 2021)

ProtonMailMan said:


> There is no solution to the...."black problem" the U.S. has.    Abysmal IQ is a thing, and hell blacks themselves (their white wokenazi handlers) are constantly telling us that any and every virtuous quality a person might conceivably have is actually "white supremacy."
> 
> What we have is a 13% block whose male 1/2 commits  FIFTY TWO PER CENT OF ALL MURDERS  IN THE UNITED STATES  and probably 100 per cent of the looting,  yet is  a sacred untouchable "bury George Floyd in a gold coffin" cow.    Lacking  the intellectual ability to mature beyond "pissed of 14 year old boy" stage, perpetually whipped up into and maintained in a   "kill whitey he's got it coming " frenzy by the woke nazis and woke sociopaths  who think the alligator will never try to eat  them, nothing will ever satisfy them, any "reparations " they might he paid will be blown on drugs and god knows within a fortnight and the cycle repeats.
> 
> I know this will resonate with others:  I never viewed blacks as inherently "inferior" until rather recently.   Who convinced me that black actually ARE inferior and literally  cannot survive on their own without constant hand-holding by the very same "whitey" of whom they cannot seem to be able to walk three steps without having to pause to murder one or two?     Let's see what did they call themselves again was it Burn Loot Murder or?????????-


So the solution is to send them black to Africa and those who survive will not be fragile as they reintegrate to their roots.


----------



## Soulless4510 (Apr 4, 2021)

ProtonMailMan said:


> There is no solution to the...."black problem" the U.S. has.    Abysmal IQ is a thing, and hell blacks themselves (their white wokenazi handlers) are constantly telling us that any and every virtuous quality a person might conceivably have is actually "white supremacy."
> 
> What we have is a 13% block whose male 1/2 commits  FIFTY TWO PER CENT OF ALL MURDERS  IN THE UNITED STATES  and probably 100 per cent of the looting,  yet is  a sacred untouchable "bury George Floyd in a gold coffin" cow.    Lacking  the intellectual ability to mature beyond "pissed of 14 year old boy" stage, perpetually whipped up into and maintained in a   "kill whitey he's got it coming " frenzy by the woke nazis and woke sociopaths  who think the alligator will never try to eat  them, nothing will ever satisfy them, any "reparations " they might he paid will be blown on drugs and god knows within a fortnight and the cycle repeats.
> 
> I know this will resonate with others:  I never viewed blacks as inherently "inferior" until rather recently.   Who convinced me that black actually ARE inferior and literally  cannot survive on their own without constant hand-holding by the very same "whitey" of whom they cannot seem to be able to walk three steps without having to pause to murder one or two?     Let's see what did they call themselves again was it Burn Loot Murder or?????????-


This You


----------



## Antipathy (Apr 4, 2021)

Well...


Spoiler











Genetic engineering?


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 4, 2021)

ProtonMailMan said:


> What we have is a 13% block whose male 1/2 commits  FIFTY TWO PER CENT OF ALL MURDERS  IN THE UNITED STATES



It's higher than that now lmao. 57.8% as of 2019. One can only imagine how 2020 pans out.


----------



## ProtonMailMan (Apr 4, 2021)

Soulless4510 said:


> This You
> 
> View attachment 2056877


No  but good point.



Koby_Fish said:


> yeah, it's not like we don't have specific evidence that even before the modern welfare state, we had solid proof it's HARMFUL to give people money to not do anything.


Well in fairness not all of the apres moi the deluge pre-Revolution nobles were harmful.   

But...ýeàh.


----------



## DeadFish (Apr 4, 2021)

A return to city-states and a return to a less technologically advanced time would fix black people's chip on their shoulder. Because then it's not all of us living under the same roof as it is  now. if one house wants to raid the other house they can but the other house can retaliate. This would sort out the losers real quick


----------



## Vingle (Apr 5, 2021)

SojuDrnkr said:


> I have a family member that's half black.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 5, 2021)

ProtonMailMan said:


> There is no solution to the...."black problem" the U.S. has.    Abysmal IQ is a thing, and hell blacks themselves (their white wokenazi handlers) are constantly telling us that any and every virtuous quality a person might conceivably have is actually "white supremacy."
> 
> What we have is a 13% block whose male 1/2 commits  FIFTY TWO PER CENT OF ALL MURDERS  IN THE UNITED STATES  and probably 100 per cent of the looting,  yet is  a sacred untouchable "bury George Floyd in a gold coffin" cow.    Lacking  the intellectual ability to mature beyond "pissed of 14 year old boy" stage, perpetually whipped up into and maintained in a   "kill whitey he's got it coming " frenzy by the woke nazis and woke sociopaths  who think the alligator will never try to eat  them, nothing will ever satisfy them, any "reparations " they might he paid will be blown on drugs and god knows within a fortnight and the cycle repeats.
> 
> I know this will resonate with others:  I never viewed blacks as inherently "inferior" until rather recently.   Who convinced me that black actually ARE inferior and literally  cannot survive on their own without constant hand-holding by the very same "whitey" of whom they cannot seem to be able to walk three steps without having to pause to murder one or two?     Let's see what did they call themselves again was it Burn Loot Murder or?????????-


There isn't an _easy _solution. The woke left's treatment of the truth - calling it "hateful rhetoric", dishonest, and what not - has made it very unlikely for positive change for black communities. They want to act like black people as a collective are nothing but victims who dint do nuthin', when that is far from the case. Slavery did happen, it set black people back years behind their white counterparts, and it contributed towards the problem we have today. However, when black people decide to commit horrible crimes, go on fentanyl-crazed tirades like Floyd, and _then_ scream about racial injustice and shit like that, that's when they're not victims, but self-inflictors. The blacks are shooting themselves in the foot by allowing negative stereotypes to perpetuate and heralding them as parts of their culture. The whole gangster shtick, the sassy black chicks with large hoops, long garish nails and attitude, and so forth - black people act like that's appealing and doesn't make them look stupid in the slightest. However, that is far from the truth.

What we need is to hold black people as a collective accountable and push them towards reforming positively. If the wannabe thugs and loudmouths were to cut the crap and work on reforming, then that'd make things a lot easier. But that'd involve whitey cutting the crap and stopping the whole woke bullshit encouraging bad behavior.


----------



## Muh Vagina (Apr 6, 2021)

SojuDrnkr said:


> Me, being the unapologetic asshole that I am, responded to one of her White Fragility posts by simply saying "nigger."


And the whole bus clapped


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 7, 2021)

Only way you're gonna cure "black fragility" is to make it so that being a victim isn't seen as a profitable endeavour in the modern world. I guarantee you that the vast majority of black people don't actually care about being called any manner of racial slurs (Think how you feel when someone calls you "cracker/spic/slant/whatever racial slur applies to you" - do you actually give a shit?), they just realized it's a free meal ticket or an excuse for them to get away with all sorts of shit.


----------



## asr (Apr 7, 2021)

I don't think we can do anything. Just like you can't fix a person. We can set them up to potentially do so. Black fragility as it were it part of the victim culture that's fostered, say what you will about the validity of it, fact is it's there, and we can't do anything about it. The only way to fix things moving forwards is for the black community collectively to do so. what the impetus might be that'll drive them I don't know. I do think that this concept of being a victim = something good isn't something as a society we should foster and that holding everyone accountable, regardless of race to the same fucking standards is what will be needed to lay the groundwork because otherwise the worst elements in society as a whole, not just the black community get a pass. Although that being said the black community proportionally gets that pass more than any other group.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Apr 8, 2021)

Link to the Boondocks thread as it's relevant.



			
				I said:
			
		

> To elaborate on what I mean, Huey feels the most like the author's self-insert. I don't mean it in a derogatory way because Huey is not a Gary Stu; he's sharp and insightful, but also bitter, angry, and aloof. No one likes him and his plans fail because no one will help him or in the Christmas play episode, he abuses anyone who could help him for the sake of his artistic vision. His arc throughout the seasons is him gradually losing hope in reform of any kind, which is why in later seasons, he says he's a retired domestic terrorist. It also doesn't help that plot threads that involve him like the White Shadow don't go anywhere because he's a hard character to write for in a comedy. Which is why after he Morgan Spurlock'd BET, he becomes an ancillary character used either for Blaxploitation purposes (every Kung Fu scene) or to get ignored when giving advice.
> 
> McGruder, unwittingly or not, killed the redeemable elements of Black culture by sidelining Huey Freeman. Later seasons consist of Riley or Robert engaging in some short-sighted hedonistic venture that blows up in their faces. Riley, for all his artistic talent, squanders it for edgy gangbanger culture and while episodes starring him insist that he's the protagonist, the problems created are of his own doing AND his arrogance prevents him from becoming a tragic character. How can that be? Because he lacks remorse for his own actions and doesn't learn from them. Robert is milder and closer to being a tragic figure himself, but again, he's also a flat character. His goal is to engage in hook-up culture and engage in get-rich quick schemes. Uncle Ruckus is consistently insane, but he was always meant to not be redeemable in the first place regardless of whatever tragic backstory he got.
> 
> The show is ultimately the Black pill for Black people. Nothing gets better, partially due to Wuncler Sr.'s corporate greed, but mainly because Black people can't engage in low-time preference behaviors like saving money, not getting into pointless fights, and studying. Wuncler Sr. takes advantage of them sure, but he's not to blame for their problems.


----------

